# Clinton River Fishing



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Caught Seven Pike today. They were all in the 20" to 24" range except a 29.5" 5.5 lb. Only fished for an hour and a half. Was fishing between Sterling hts. and Utica. They love the softys. One on a Clio. Steel slowing down but not done, it never really is. Friend of mine went 4 for 5 last thursday and sent me a pic while I was at Hubbard Lake Perch fishing this past weekend. Pike fihing is like late winter right now. the Carp pic is for Donnie. I think its the right one. :lol:


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

That pikes a little fatty, nice going


----------

